# Tradewise Insurance Company enter Administration



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Tradewise Insurance Services announced yesterday they have made the decision to enter into administration due issues with their reinsurance capacity.

They are no longer offering new business or inviting renewal of existing policies although they have announced that, at present, they are continuing to administer policies and handle claims.

If you have a Motor Trade policy falling due with Tradewise shortly, please feel free to get in contact with us to arrange a quotation. We have special arrangements for the valeting & detailing industry with Insurers with A rated capacity.

If you have any concerns regarding your existing Tradewise Motor Trade policy, we would urge you to contact your current Brokers for further clarification.

If you are an existing customer of Coversure Swindon, we do not have any valeters or detailers insured with Tradewise and there is no need to be concerned. I was never happy with their vehicle restrictions and haven't placed anything with them for a few years now.

Coversure Swindon
01793 978051
https://www.coversure.co.uk/swindon/valeting-detailing/motor-trade


----------

